# Nanosaur 2 - stuck at 16bit color deph



## Ifrit (Mar 21, 2005)

One week ago I got my mac mini, which came with Nanosaur 2 (great game BTW). My only problem is, that I am unable to change the color deph to 32bit and the resolution beyond 1024x768 (85Hz).

I already ugrated to 512MB RAM but the graphic options are still greyed out. Granted, the build in GPU + the small size of the vRAM isn't that great, but I feel if I am able to run the UT2004 demo on the settings I want, this game should let me do the same.

Does anybody else have this problem?


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmm. What is your desktop color depth set to? (Apple menu>System Preferences>Displays)

Doug


----------



## Ifrit (Mar 22, 2005)

My color Deph is always set to 16,7 Million Colors. (I have to work with Photoshop and Final Cut Express.)


----------



## Decado (Mar 22, 2005)

checked my girlfriends ibook and her options are also greyed out. both the "16 bit" and the "good quality" (compared to "best quality" are predefined.
on my pb with 64 mb videoram i can choose anything i want.

my take: Pangeas games are not about sharp graphics. they value the flow of the game much higher and have therefore forced a 64 mb threshold to ensure everybody get the ultimate experience.


----------



## ex2bot (Mar 23, 2005)

A quick look at Google shows that you're not the only one with a 32MB gfx card who can only get 16 bit.  Too bad.

Doug


----------



## Ifrit (Mar 28, 2005)

The Pangeasoft tech service, told me the same. "The mac mini isn't capable of running Nanosaurs 2 in 32bit color mode, due the limited amount of vRAM. The game requires at least 64MB."

I still think the mac mini is able to run the game in 32bit. Maybe not at a high resolution.  But at least - let the user try. If it doesn't work - or if it works to slowly - I can still revert it back to 16bit.


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 3, 2005)

Seems odd to include it on the Mac minis if they can't run it


----------



## Decado (Apr 4, 2005)

but they can run it. at 16 bit.


----------



## riccbhard (Apr 8, 2005)

My Mac Mini is the same. 16-bit only.


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 8, 2005)

Mini owners, you may want to check out some of these older games if you haven't played them: Jedi Knight II, No One Lives Forever (I and II -- but especially the first one!!!), Otto Matic (arcade fun), Medal of Honor, etc.

Check out http://www.gamedb.com/ssps.

Doug


----------



## thendis (Apr 20, 2005)

> One week ago I got my mac mini, which came with Nanosaur 2 (great game BTW)



Great game? really? Visually it is stunning, but the gameplay was very thin. I got sick of it very quickly. I mean, collecting eggs for hours and hours? Seems to me it's a glorified Atari 2600 game.


----------



## Ifrit (Apr 23, 2005)

Different people, different tastes. Gameplay of Pangeasoft titles is often very arcade like. But their games are a much better choise as "pack-in" compared to the offerings of certain x86 system vendors or a the well known Redmond enterprise. (Yeah, solitaire for more than 12 years). (Although they have that pinball game since NT4 and some demos on the Win95b disk  )

At least Apple is trying to include good third party software besides their own apps.

Maybe your taste is different (and of course this is nothing wrong or requires arguing), but this doesn't necessary means bad gameplay. But I am one of these guys who plays Tetris, Bubble Bobble, Ice Climber or Pac Man for hours and find these games quiet enjoyable. Secondly, as pack-in for an computer, you need a game which meets the lowest common dominator.


----------



## thendis (Apr 24, 2005)

true true, you certainly can't complain considering it is free, and good point about an included game needing to have universal appeal 

lol @ solitaire for 12 years. I wonder what will be in Longhorn...Wolfenstein perhaps!?.


----------



## HoZ (Apr 26, 2005)

nah... now marble blast is a good game.....


----------



## CharlieJ (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL when you open it just change the colors  same thing happened to me


----------

